# Replacement Movement Needed



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, my quartz movement gave out. One of the contact points broke off, and my watchmaker can not repair. He can put a Japanese movement in it, but I want to be as original as possible. Where can I get an original or replacement movement. It came with a 3056 A movement. Will another Russian quartz movement work? Will the right size mechanical movement work?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can be tricky getting a different movement, there's so many things that might be different... hight, hands post... try to get one like that from the bay and swap the movement.

Take a look at item 170688743190


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Can be tricky getting a different movement, there's so many things that might be different... hight, hands post... try to get one like that from the bay and swap the movement.
> 
> Take a look at item 170688743190


Thanks, but I am looking for a USA source. I really don't want to spend more for a replacement movement than I spent on the watch!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Thanks, but I am looking for a USA source. I really don't want to spend more for a replacement movement than I spent on the watch!


Your a member of WUS too, aren't you? A WTB there might get what you need! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

I figured that my chances of finding a working 3056 movement were nill, so I had a Japanese movement instaled. Watch is no longer authentic, but it runs and I can still wear it!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> I figured that my chances of finding a working 3056 movement were nill, so I had a Japanese movement instaled. Watch is no longer authentic, but it runs and I can still wear it!


Cool and probably more reliable now :thumbsup:


----------

